# In-line water probes



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Great post on DIY in line pH probes for $7.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11496


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Got the parts to put my probe in line,









If you have a hard time finding the parts you can order from http://www.ryanherco.com/

These are for the Eheim 5/8" tubing
0660-068 Parker Fast & Tite male connector (1/2" tube O.D., 3/4" MPT)
1436-101 Reducing insert male adapter (3/4" x 1/2") x 2
3405-007 PVC Tee (3/4" FPT)

For 1/2" tubing I think its the
0702-220 Reducing insert male adapter (3/4" x 3/8") x 2


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

How do you seal the probe in?


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Does the pH seem affected by the strong water flow? (filter on vs. off)


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> How do you seal the probe in?


Thats what this fitting is for,
0660-068 Parker Fast & Tite male connector (1/2" tube O.D., 3/4" MPT)

I haven't started using it yet, but steve has been for awhile,
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11496


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Rolo said:


> Does the pH seem affected by the strong water flow? (filter on vs. off)


This is a good question. I've got my probe sitting in my "internal sump" so there is a constant pretty strong flow over it. I have found that when I calibrate it each month, it reads about 0.2 off but I don't know if this is due to the flow.

Maybe I should put it in the tank and see if there is a difference... :roll:


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe because it gets more bacteria build up?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I installed the probe today. The in-line probe module doesn't purge the air by itself, I had to twist the probe upside down until all the air escaped. This isn't to big of a deal with the way I have my filter setup. I have the filter and solenoid and heater all on one power strip. When I do water changes, I just turn that power strip on, and it pauses everything until I am done with the maintenance. This lets me empty the tank completely without having to prime the canister filter. With quick disconnect valves at both sides, I can keep from air getting into the module. The biggest thing I was worried about, was air entering from turbulence of the fittings. If air getting into the module is really a concern for you, you can purchase the module below for $40, which purges the air automatically.

I will keep everyone updated on how often I have to clean the probe and how having it in-line effects the readings.


----------

